# [JSP] Vorlagen



## mr1st (22. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt in dem schon einige JSP-Seiten vorhanden sind. In jeder dieser Seiten befindet sich ein Menü, das mit einer Tabelle aufgebaut ist. Der Inhalt kommt dann in zwei Zellen dieser Tabelle und das ist auch das einzige, was sich ändert.

Ist es möglich, dass ich dieses Menü bzw. diese Tabelle als Template speichere und in den anderen JSPs nur irgendwie diese beiden Zellen bearbeite?

MfG


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Apr 2005)

include forward lies die dokus

oder tiles oder sonstwas


----------



## mr1st (23. Apr 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde mich mal damit beschäftigen.


----------

